

Autonomous cars will destroy millions of jobs and reshape the US economy by 2025 - 0cool
http://qz.com/403628/autonomous-cars-will-destroy-millions-of-jobs-and-reshape-the-economy-by-2025/

======
mtuncer
too fantastic. I am ok with 20% of what it says.

